
Can Microservices Make Things Simpler? - jazzdan
https://medium.com/windmill-engineering/can-microservices-make-things-simpler-f169d540955a
======
stargrazer
Define 'simpler'?! A monolith is easier to build.

When you get into microservices, you get into additional layers of complexity.

The primary one being that you now need to get into inter-service
communications, which means serializing/de-serializing messages across the
wire, and building in structure to handle the associated failure modes.

